# What wood for canadian bacon



## kurtsara (Nov 9, 2007)

We are trying canadian bacon this weekend, what wood should I use?


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 9, 2007)

Hickory, Apple, Cherry or a mix of any of the above..... You can try anything to suit your taste.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 9, 2007)

I used apple & cherry and they came out great!


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm partial to the maple, eh...for synergistic reasons   :{)


----------



## grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sugar Maple without a doubt.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

Hickory, cherry, apple - anything you like the taste of!


----------



## monty (Nov 9, 2007)

I prefer mostly cherry with some maple. Will be doing 20 lbs of Canadian Bacon on Sunday. Q-View to follow!

Cheers!


----------



## smoked (Nov 11, 2007)

I've done hickory/apple mix with good results, but lately we prefer alder.....


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

I would most certainly use Canadian wood ...


----------



## monty (Nov 11, 2007)

Squeezy....







 As the bird she fly I be aboot 20 kilometers from the Border of Quebec. When I buy me last load the firewood logs the guy he say to me, you got the maple, eh and you got the cherry, eh and you got the yellow birch, eh!

You think mebbe when I put the smoke to him Sunday mebbe the wood she Canadian pretty much? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bon Chance!
et 
Joyeux!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah yes! ... the 'other' Canada ... I don't speak that language ... I have enough trouble with English ... LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Aha! ... perhaps that is where 'aboot' comes from, never heard anyone in Ontario use that.
If I hang around here long enough, I'll know something about where I live .. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Buenos dias!


----------



## monty (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually, Squeezy, I have been fortunate to enjoy the best of both Canadas.

I was pretty much raised by my maternal grandmother who was Canadian from the Stanstead, Que area. I live aboot a 30 minute drive from there.

I also have many direct Montgomery relatives who emigrated to the area around Toronto at about the same time my grandparents Montgomery came to Maine. Most of the Canadian Montgomery relatives live in Agincourt and the surrounding area.

Good to see you had a chuckle on the Canadian wood! My bacon goes into the smoker in an hour!

Cheers!
Hasta la Vista
A bienteau
Das Vidania
Auf Wedersein
Buon Fortuna


----------

